# Hot catfish bait - Yeh Monn Crawfish



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Just back from Texas visit and some outstanding bream fishing. I intended to go after cats but the bream bite was hot.

The new hot bait out there for catfish is Yeh Monn Crawfish catfish bait. You can read about it here http://www.fishbites.com/shop/home.php and numerous report via google. Never heard of the stuff, but last week I visited Cabelas near Augstin and Bass Pro near SanAntonio and the associates told me they can't keep it in stock. Both showed me the display area and it was empty. The associates talked about several ways this bait is used to enhance catfishing. When they get a supply in the word goes out and folks come in and buy by the hand full. An associate at Bass Pro told me yesterday they get literally dozens of call each day looking for the bait. 

Has anyone here heard of Yeh Monn or used it?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

that would probably work for channel cats even a blue cat or two, but if you want them mighty flatheads its all live bait:thumbsup:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Live for flatheads is the same out there in Texas. Apparently they have plenty of shad in the rivers and lakes. Just about everyone who fishes for cats have a castnet for bait. There is a strong catfish network in the area I visited.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Iam back in the game again i just got my 75hp mercury all hooked up and ready to go, so ill be running the river doing the winter pattern thing, i fish the alabama river alot and its the same up there, they have lots of shad all the time and if u ever go to dixi landing u can see pictures of my granpah and great gran pah hanging up on the wall, my great grandpa Glenn turner in one picture is holding a 118lb blue he caught in the Alabama river with lots of them going over 80lbs


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great. Will be looking for your reports. I haven't done so in many years but this year I plan to do some winter fishing. Bought some cold weather gear on the Texas trip. Just reading an upday on panhandle rivers for Oct-Dec by the FWC. The dark print is the update. Escambia has a lengthy update. See http://myfwc.com/RECREATION/FW_forecasts_nwr.htm


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

The best bait I have found is what the fish are feeding on in the area. I know there is alot that can be used ,but the thing the fishing are feeding on is the area is the best.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

DMC you are right. Cat guys out in Texas where I just visited say the same thing. Just a few weeks ago I learned the spotted tail shinner, better known as the "roach" is a good bait for bass and cat. The Choctawhatchee is full of roaches. Live roaches for bass.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i got different baits i use for different kinds of catfish, the channel cat, bluecat and flathead all are so completely different from each other its ridicules, iv been studying them for years now even working and talking with marine biologist and still even when i think i got them figured out they throw me for a loop...


----------

